# Own “Hot Pursuit” on Blu-ray Combo Pack or DVD August 11th or Own it Early on Digital HD July 28th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

GET LOCKED, LOADED AND READY FOR ACTION WHEN

*HOT PURSUIT*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, DVD AND DIGITAL HD FROM

METRO-GOLDWYN-MAYER AND

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Own it early on Digital HD on July 28

Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on August 11



Burbank, CA, July 8, 2015 – Witness a good cop turn into a fugitive when New Line Cinema’s and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures’ (MGM) comedy “Hot Pursuit” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD. Starring Academy Award® winner Reese Witherspoon (“Walk the Line,” “Wild”) and Sofía Vergara (“Chef,” TV’s “Modern Family”), “Hot Pursuit” follows two fugitives who are ready to cop, lock and drop it. “Hot Pursuit” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment on August 11. The film will also be available early on Digital HD from MGM on July 28.



“Hot Pursuit” is directed by Anne Fletcher (“The Proposal”) from a screenplay written by David Feeney (TV’s “New Girl”) & John Quaintance (TV’s Ben & Kate). John Carroll Lynch (“Crazy, Stupid, Love.”) and Robert Kazinsky (“Pacific Rim”) also star in the film, which was produced by Bruna Papandrea (“Wild,” “Gone Girl”), Reese Witherspoon and Dana Fox alongside executive producers Jeff Waxman, Sofía Vergara and Luis Balaguer.



“Hot Pursuit” will be available on August 11 on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet*. Fans can also own “Hot Pursuit” via purchase from digital retailers beginning on July 28.



SYNOPSIS



In “Hot Pursuit,” an uptight and by-the-book cop (Witherspoon) tries to protect the sexy and outgoing widow (Vergara) of a drug boss as they race through Texas, pursued by crooked cops and murderous gunmen.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Hot Pursuit” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

The Womance

Reese and Sofía’s on-set crazy-mashup-antics. From dance moves to car crashes, see these women light up the screen and leave us in stitches with their side-splitting comedic styling.



Say What?

Watch the hilarity that ensued when Reese and Sofía each tried to speak the other’s language. See Reese get her tongue tied trying to speak Spanish and watch Sofía’s tongue actually go numb from trying to speak English.



Action Like A Lady

In this action montage we will see all the crazy fun that went into creating the insane action scenes in the film. From jumping out a ten-foot high window, to a crazy girl fight to commandeering a tour bus during a high- speed shoot out…bring on the laughs.



Alternate Ending



“Hot Pursuit” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

The Womance

Reese and Sofía’s on-set crazy-mashup-antics. From dance moves to car crashes, see these women light up the screen and leave us in stitches with their side-splitting comedic stylings.



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On July 28, “Hot Pursuit” will be available from MGM for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. On August 11, “Hot Pursuit” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Vudu and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.







BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: August 11, 2015

EST Street Date: July 28

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 87 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for sexual content, violence, language and some drug material

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]​


----------

